# Adria Vision Beam Benders for European Travel



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm due to go to France in a couple of weeks and there seems to be so much I DON'T know about my new van. How do you set up the lights for driving on the wrong side of the road! I've the read the backs of a couple of packs of beam benders and they don't help.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Bacchus! 

For years, I paid for the single use beam benders which are now running at £6.99 a time. :evil: 

For our visit to France last month, with our new Adria, I bought NOTHING. I made a point of having my lights on their lowest setting and left it at that. Not once was I flashed and the lights were used quite a lot, during dark, in tunnels (don't ignore!) and during rain.  

A fellow Motorhomer I met showed me his solution to the idea of beam benders, although he was on the previous Fiat chassis X2/44.

He had acquired two sets of plastic headlight protectors. On one set, he attached the beam benders and used them abroad. On returning to the UK, he simply changed the covers. Simple idea but how could we do the same for the X2/50? :?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

UncleNorm said:


> . Simple idea but how could we do the same for the X2/50? :?


Must be quite a well off man and like fiddly jobs as they are quite hard to get on and off correctly.

We have the polycarbonate headlamp protectors for our X250 cab but they cost £50 + for the set. We put black tape on them and then remove it when we get back to UK. They are marked so that you can't fail to put the tape in the right place. We bought them from our Fiat dealer - order and they come through in a couple of days.

The headlamp protectors are a good defence against cracks in the headlamps - which, I imagine, cost a fortune to replace.

G


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

My problem is that I've got an A-class ie everything is non-standard including the headlamp assembly.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

You need to be able to park facing a wall or have someone hold a piece of card in front of the van so that you can clearly see the beam pattern. The bit you are aiming to get rid of is the triangular shape to the top left of the beam which for us in the UK illuminates the road signs etc but burns out the retinas of Johnny Foreigner.

Cut some pieces of card from a cereal box or similar so that you can put them in front of the headlight glass and find the right position to mask out. Then you could use some insulation tape as your mask which can be easily removed. You will then be left with a flat beam pattern which can be safely used in the UK temporarily.

Don't forget that the position on the glass will be a 'mirror image'.

JohnW


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Bachus, I think I may have the same Unit, Vision I707SG, What I do is turn the setting down to it's lowest position and I have not had a single flash to say I was blinding or dazzling which you can guarantee you will get abroad.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I have a Carthago, but I think your headlamps are the same as mine, small round headlamp and separate dip. If so the beam benders are a waste of time. The adjustment is made on the mounting, at the back of the lamp there are three screw the ones on the right and left are in slots and the one at the top is removed then you turn the mount to the opposite end of the slots and replace the top screw into it newly revealed hole, tighten up and all is done.

Good luck Wobby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Bacchus,
Apart from having to change the headlights on our Hobby to be able to register in France, we have been driving here for 14 years and never changed or deflected anything.

Has anyone EVER seen a French or other European camper in UK with beam deflectors??? I can't even find them in the shops here.

Ray.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

It is possible to change your headlights set up. You need to allow a little time to do it though.

You need to remove the grey light surround to be able to access your lights. I can't remember 100%, but the lights are held in place by two or three screws, you need to loosen them, and then the unit will be able to rotate in one direction only. This only needs to be done on your dipped beams only.

See how you get on.

Regards,
Chris
Premier Motorhomes of Chichester


----------

